# Karunanidhi is Ravana in Allahabad Dussehra



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Karunanidhi is Ravana in Allahabad Dussehra*


   By IE 
*Thursday October 18, 01:18 PM* 
 Tamil Nadu Chief Minister M Karunanidhi is being projected as "present-day Ravana" by Ramlila committees in the town, which plan to burn his effigy along with that of the demon king on Dussehra. 
"After Ravana, Karunanidhi has questioned existence of our Lord. He cannot see Ram from behind the dark spectacles that he wears. It seems Ravana has been reborn as Karunanidhi . We will pay him back in the same coin," says Abhay Awasthi, a senior member of the Pattharchatti Ramlila Committee. 
The committee has also brought out a book listing Karunanidhi's remarks on Lord Ram over the Sethusamudram Project and this book is being distributed door to door in Allahabad "to awaken the people to the conspiracy of a few to play with the religious sentiments of Hindus". 
The committee says it will burn Karunanidhi's effigy on Dussehra to spread the message that any word against Lord Ram will not be tolerated. 
"The Government at the Centre tried to play with the sentiments of crores of Hindus by trying to give the impression that it would go ahead with the Sethusamudram Project. But it had to backtrack for fear of losing power. The Tamil Nadu Chief Minister should learn a lesson and should immediately tender an apology," said Kapilmuni Karwaria, the chief of the committee. 
In Allahabad, Dussehra is celebrated on a grand scale with lakhs of people participating.


 **************************

 wth?_tamizharkalukku kopam varaado?_
*in.news.yahoo.com/071017/48/6m2r0.html


----------



## superczar (Oct 19, 2007)

Not that Karunanidhi doesnt have his flaws...but this is hilarious!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 19, 2007)

karunanidhi ravana...????????

ask them whoever bashes him to bang thier heads on wall..

his vision are far more true than thier creative , imaginative GOD...

karunanidhi is fighting for the good of tamil nadu people but the north knowing the huge value and tremendous income to taamilnadu which will eventually make it richest state ... are putting all kinds of road block.. in name of God..

if some thing is good and helps poor i think i dont even care of breaking all the religiuos rules ...
even the imaginary bridge between india and srilanka..

isnt that all continents seperated and went away??
cant that bridge be remanants of those trail..

i have all support for him...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

on the otherside ramsethu is thought divine by Sri Ram devotees -ie most hindus.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 19, 2007)

werent many temples were brought down because they were built on public land (gov land )??????
nobody appose then why???
wont that time thier sentiments come up and fight against gov..
or has the brought down temples have affected thier life ???
nothing..
really nothing ..

life just goes on without ur knowledge...!! NOBODY IS THERE TO DESIGN UR FUTURE !!!!

think of the future ..!!

if we keep on blocking all the plans and ideas in the name god.. i think we will soon return to stone age?? and still be a developing country for many thousand centuries.....!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

Rajinikanth is negotiating this matter with Kalaigner Karunanidhi! 
*in.news.yahoo.com/071017/211/6m16c.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 19, 2007)

yes also he said that north is using this sethu project as political hold and putting blocks to the project..

i read in the newspaper...

he said that karunanidhi should sought this with politicians in the north... who are using the religion for thier political use .....

he at times takes concern for people...


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh great, its just like burning effigies of leaders at political rallies. Everyone who criticises the attempt to burn his effigy remember that we live in a democracy. Karunanidhi has his freedom to say what he wants. People have the freedom to pay him back in a peaceful unhurting manner. Its just n effigy, not that K is beinbg hurt bodily or personally!


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 19, 2007)

lol, 

nice post bro


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 19, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> yes also he said that north...


Lay off your North-South rants, will you?
While we northerners humanize our deities, you deify yourselves.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sri Ram is divine for every hindu's,whether in north or south(atleast in Kerala).
I think nobody is against TN development.whether ur ministers got salem division or better trains or  upper hand on centre funds when it come to south.
Only thing is karuna nidhi's words on Lord Ram which is provocating.if only hindus and India where such a comment is possible.do Karunanidhi thinks he can say something like this on something related to Mohammadiyar's(Islam)?
no.he cant.appreciate the tolerance.it is the people who are reciprocating to what kalaigner's words.
also Rama Sethu is quiet old.which may be done some more research as it is mentioned in Ramayana.


----------



## mediator (Oct 19, 2007)

> his vision are far more true than thier creative , imaginative GOD...


 Exactly what vision does he have, besides corruption?



> karunanidhi is fighting for the good of tamil nadu people but the north knowing the huge value and tremendous income to taamilnadu which will eventually make it richest state ... are putting all kinds of road block.. in name of God..


 Regionalism speaks at its peak from ur post. If ur beloved goggleboy is so vision-full then I wonder why caste based drama is so popular there.



> isnt that all continents seperated and went away??
> cant that bridge be remanants of those trail..


 Can't Gandhiji be a fictitous character from an award winning novel? I wonder what guyzz like u wud say 100 yrs hence with phrases like "Can't that, may be, might be possible" from their own imaginations and opinions!



> werent many temples were brought down because they were built on public land (gov land )??????


 U said it urself, coz they were built on public lands. The heritage like Tajmahal, temples of gadiwal, kedarnath etc and the setu were built 'before' any modern rulez was established!! 




> life just goes on without ur knowledge...!! NOBODY IS THERE TO DESIGN UR FUTURE !!!!
> 
> think of the future ..!!
> 
> if we keep on blocking all the plans and ideas in the name god.. i think we will soon return to stone age?? and still be a developing country for many thousand centuries.....!!!!


 I agree, but why not control population first?
Rising population => unemployment => poverty => illiteracy => unemployment => scarcity of resources/space => figthing => deaths ...a cycle in itself...and a destruction of human mind/civilization!
So u see if one really wants to think for a better future then why not just implement 2 child norm instead of playing around with environment?

Yes we see the future, so we created dams and then we know what happened next. We humans for our selfish needs discovered Carbon based fuels and saw future in it and now we all are trying to fight for our survival in hope of reversing it.

Since u were only probable that the setu was formed from some natural event, then I think there is some probabilty as well that it might affect the natural stabilty in that region if the setu is removed!! Just like himalayas protect us from cold winds from siberia hence giving us such a wonderful climate to grow food, similary the setu might be protecting us for some reasons as well, may be it is protecting T.N from getting submerged! I am just being probable as u are.....absurd u can say!!

But if the goggleboy cudn't stop corruption, caste based drama etc that cud have improved the lives of civilians dramatically, then I guess he has no right to play with their emotions too! 

I hope improving civilization etc doesn't come last in the priority list of the goggleboy!!


----------



## navino87 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, Of course that's true


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

i don't think so.,.

what is the need to say something against them??
are they apposing anything ??

if time comes and need is there and if necessary he WILL... he is not a coward... atleast comparing with other politician..
who will have guts to speak like that ???
when every political party is aiming for more votes based on cast and religion


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 20, 2007)

And that is his trick isnt it. Criticise Hinduism and get Non hindu votes. As for anyone else having guts to speak like that we already have the left for that purposes.



> when every political party is aiming for more votes based on cast and religion


 he is also using the same thing only his approach is different!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

> Exactly what vision does he have, besides corruption?



i think this sethu project itself is a vision for SOUTH !!!



> Regionalism speaks at its peak from ur post. If ur beloved goggleboy is so vision-full then I wonder why caste based drama is so popular there.



and yes my post if its regional oriented .. why shouldnt it be ?? when we were not given opportunity to grow?? 
caste problems are all over india not particularly in south .. werent there problem with gujjar`s?? wht do u call that thing ....??? i still dont remember when i heard a clash between two community in TN??
how many times have u sen south politicians apposing or even saying anything regarding any projects of the north??
i am not blaming all but those crooked politicians.. yes i do agree not all politicians are good here too..



> Can't Gandhiji be a fictitous character from an award winning novel? I wonder what guyzz like u wud say 100 yrs hence with phrases like "Can't that, may be, might be possible" from their own imaginations and opinions!



CRAZY!!! i wouldnt do it ... cause i reason things.. i think u r the one thinking so..
this is taken from wikipedia.... see for ur self .. even the archaeological dept have concluded that there is not bridge !! u better start reasoning .,..




> The Union government admitted in late 2007 that there was no historical evidence to establish the existence of Ram. In an affidavit filed before the apex court, the Archaeological Survey of India too rejected the claim of the existence of man made bridge in the area where the project was under construction.[1] A day later, the affidavit was withdrawn by government of India.[2] However, the State government of Tamil Nadu continue to maintain its official stance and refused to review the project.[3][4]





> I agree, but why not control population first?
> Rising population => unemployment => poverty => illiteracy => unemployment => scarcity of resources/space => figthing => deaths ...a cycle in itself...and a destruction of human mind/civilization!
> So u see if one really wants to think for a better future then why not just implement 2 child norm instead of playing around with environment?



 i think still india is a illiterate country .. and many dont know the consequence of many children in the future.. thats why gov is implementing variuos projects such as *www.ldb.org/vl/geo/asia/3ind.htm 

go see for yourself.. they cant say stop child birth..




> may be it is protecting T.N from getting submerged!



LOL *www.smileyarena.com/emoticons/Packs/Miranda_Orange/mir25.gif


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 20, 2007)

u just wish none of the VHP ppl read ur post, else u r dead....  if u r in north, btr u dnt say such things personally anywhere... its the guyz lyk u who pomote regionalism n its coz of guyz lyk u v hindus are the most laid back religious community about our religion but wen v raise voices against such things, its the ppl lyk u who dnt support their religion..........

i m not much of a religious guy... but i do respect my religion n perform its rituals with utmost respect... n i hav nvr said anything ill against any religion...

yeah give me a warning for this if anybody wants to... i dnt care!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

the TN politics is something remote to people from other states.
it is called as Dravidian politics where DMK,AIDMK all fighting to get power.
dont u ppl remember the actions shown on suntv when karunanidhi is taken by police ( ordered by fat lady Jayalalitha being CM at that time) at night and karunanidhi crying "AIyyo AIyyo" ? does it happen in any other states?
it is simply different if you come to TN.violence is more than what will be in north when dravidian parties fights each other.


----------



## vaithy (Oct 20, 2007)

This topic reflect the division of our country on the basis of religion,region,caste, grid and linguist barrier.. if educated people are deeply biased towards fellow human,fellow Indians, than what about our illiterate coountrymen would do when such issues raised ? every body is biased I am north I am south' but nobody says I am 'Indian' it is very sad!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

^^^ i am ready to say..
are u ready to be united???

never will they...


> u just wish none of the VHP ppl read ur post, else u r dead.... if u r in north, btr u dnt say such things personally anywhere... its the guyz lyk u who pomote regionalism n its coz of guyz lyk u v hindus are the most laid back religious community about our religion but wen v raise voices against such things, its the ppl lyk u who dnt support their religion..........
> 
> i m not much of a religious guy... but i do respect my religion n perform its rituals with utmost respect... n i hav nvr said anything ill against any religion...
> 
> yeah give me a warning for this if anybody wants to... i dnt care!




EXCUSE ME wht did i say to hurt vhp feeling ??? common...this is not right 
i am justing expressing my idea .. is that some thing criminal..

let me tell u if u have voice speak out .. how come we suppress u ??
i am also a hindu.. 
i can only comment on hinduism.. just like periyaar...
dont blame me ... blame the politics.. wht did u raise ur voice for then ??


now where is the freedom of speech .. i didnt mention anybody specific...

and to say u i am an pure aetheist...

so i dont give a damn about the religion ... but i am not hurting others also..

its just my thought ??

why would they kill me ??

then first its rajini to be in the line ...

LOL./..


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

@naveen_reloaded:even for an atheist the culture is a religion and hinduism is not necessarily a religion in india as it is our basic culture.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ wht ???

 i cant get you ....


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hinduism is the basic culture for most of the indians even if they are converted to other religions.isnt india being called Hindusthan?it does not  afaik implies hindus only state.but the basic culture of the land which by thousands of years evolved.Vedas explains the openness of India and the civilization that exists for these much years which means our culture is much better than west or east.
simply to say-Hinduism is our lifestyle.living in India and following traditions makes u a Hindu!thats my point even for an atheist!.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

I thought Hindustan meant this >>>>

The term Hindustan (Hindi: हिन्दुस्तान [Hindustān], Urdu: ہندوستان [Hindustān], [ɦɪn̪d̪ʊst̪aːn] from the (Persian) Hindu + -stān, often formerly rendered Hindoostan) and the adjective Hindustani may relate to various aspects of three geographical areas 

are u meaning to say that hindu rituals are our basic culture ..
i dont think so..
yes i agree our india is well based on culture literature, music , Medicine , Maths ..
but these rituals... idont think so....


thats taken from wikipedia...


----------



## digitizen (Oct 20, 2007)

firstly naveen please dont take wikipedia to be 100 % correct . And yeah Mr. Karunanidhi went a little overboard by talking like that . the epic is true or not but its the belief and feelings of the people that matters most . And stopping such a project for south india on the basis religion and fictional bridge is not correct either .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ i agree with the last line ..

at extraordinary times u need extraordinary measures and decisions..
thats wht he did. ..

and about wiki ..

when u have no other reliable source .. trusting in wiki is not a bad idea..


----------



## mediator (Oct 20, 2007)

> i think this sethu project itself is a vision for SOUTH !!!


U project urself like a blind-follower of a goggleboy by ignoring his past and having a fervent belief in his "vision" for votes bank politics!!



> and yes my post if its regional oriented .. why shouldnt it be ?? when we were not given opportunity to grow??
> caste problems are all over india not particularly in south .. werent there problem with gujjar`s?? wht do u call that thing ....??? i still dont remember when i heard a clash between two community in TN??
> how many times have u sen south politicians apposing or even saying anything regarding any projects of the north??
> i am not blaming all but those crooked politicians.. yes i do agree not all politicians are good here too.


What do u mean by "we"? And how can u say that people of T.N could not "grow"? Have u even seen people in IT department? To me it seems that majority of em are from south!!

Even Delhi is suffering Bangladeshi immigration problem and all kinds of sufferings, so shud I say we r not growing?

If u define community by religion, then u r totally wrong!! T.N afaik, has one of the highest percentage of reservation which seems very unfortunate.

Yes there was problem of Gujjars, so m I blaming Karunanidhi for that? U cannot call Karunanidhi good, if all the politicians are same and that goggle boy gives some "vision" ignoring the plight of people first! Had he said anything same for other religions, his body  wud have been slaughtered in broad daylight and ripped apart by now!




> CRAZY!!! i wouldnt do it ... cause i reason things.. i think u r the one thinking so..
> this is taken from wikipedia.... see for ur self .. even the archaeological dept have concluded that there is not bridge !! u better start reasoning .,..


Please keep the archaelogy crap out of this. Science  rejects the concept of the energy of the "vital force" which is the basis of homeopathy, yet it is very effective and followed in large numbers! So which one do u want to say is 'unscientific', ur modern science or homeopathy? Lets see how u "reason"! Reason why the laws of motion do not hold applicable at speed of light!

U haven't seen evolution yet u believe in it? This might sound crap to u, but the goggle boy and people like u shud think to change the standard of people first, remove poverty and all kinds of social evils as reservation instead of playing with people's emotions!

I know u reason, but I do not understand why ur hero i.e goggleboy speaks absurd! U might like to reason that!



> TN CM Karunanidhi loses his brain, Advani furious on Ram Setu
> MIL/IBN Live, Sep 20, 2007.
> 
> 
> ...


*www.internationalreporter.com/news/read.php?id=2626

Read the bolded part carefully! Just like 1000s years hence mentally retarted people can call Gandhiji as 'drunkard' and ask for the proof of his existence and his actions and whether he was a hero, similary it seems the country has unfortunate retards breeding on dirty politics. If u really think he has some vision, then I feel sympathetic towards u!!



> i think still india is a illiterate country .. and many dont know the consequence of many children in the future.. thats why gov is implementing variuos projects such as *www.ldb.org/vl/geo/asia/3ind.htm
> 
> go see for yourself.. they cant say stop child birth.


I dont remember when the 2 children norm was implemented that cud have improved the society dramatically nor did I find any such population control "implementation" in the page provided by u. May be u would like to elaborate!


So if any of my words got into ur head then


*indiainteracts.com/members/2007/09/17/Ram-Sethu-Or-Adams-Bridge--Bridge-the-Gap-/


> 'Some oppressive forces are trying to exploit the superstitious beliefs of the people and we are fighting only against them. We have no differences with the Centre and we warn only the Union government not to succumb to these forces'', was the statement made by a chief minister, one of the Key allies of the UPA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think ur goggleboy wud even sell his own country.




And for some ignorant people here who "opine/imagine" that setu was naturally created....



> Janata Party president Subramanian Swamy in his public interest litigation petition requested the Madras High Court to restrain the Centre from in any manner causing damage to the "Rama Sethu" while implementing the Sethusamudram Shipping Canal Project (SSCP). In another petition, he prayed for a direction to the Centre to investigate the origin and history of Rama Sethu / Adam"s Bridge and consequently declare it as a monument of national importance.
> 
> Dr Subramanian Swamy, *relying on references in the Valmiki Ramayana and a NASA study, contended that it had been established that the bridge was not a natural formation but was a "deliberately constructed bridge by placing shoal stones in a bridge formation." He denied that "Rama Sethu" was either imaginary or mythical, and said the Government of India and the Archaeological Survey of India had not undertaken any official study about the bridge and its origin.*
> 
> Dr Subramanian Swamy contended that the Centre and its agencies were bound by ARTICLE 49 of the Constitution as well as the provisions of the Ancient Monuments and Archaeological Sites and Remains Act 1958 to protect Adam"s Bridge known as "Rama Sethu", from planned destruction by Union Shipping Minister T R Baalu. Dr Swamy also added that the decision to proceed with the project by demolishing the Rama Sethu Bridge is violative of the provisions of the Constitution and the statute." Maintaining that it was not his intention to stop the project, Dr Swamy said it should be carried out without affecting the existing "Rama Sethu." He wanted the court to restrain the authorities from demolishing or damaging the Rama Sethu Bridge pending disposal of his writ petition.


Read the full thing.



More....


> Space images taken by NASA reveal a mysterious ancient bridge in the Palk Strait between India and Sri Lanka. The recently discovered bridge currently named as Adam´s Bridge is made of chain of shoals, c.18 mi (30 km) long.
> 
> *The bridge´s unique curvature and composition by age reveals that [size=+1]it is man made[/size].* The legends as well as Archeological studies reveal that the first signs of human inhabitants in Sri Lanka date back to the a primitive age, about 1,750,000 years ago and the bridge´s age is also almost equivalent.
> 
> ...



@naveen : I dont really think that u have any ability to reason logically like humans! U follow a goggleboy without knowing his history and then argue without knowing proper facts.

Now thats => LOL *www.smileyarena.com/emoticons/Packs/Miranda_Orange/mir25.gif



> so i dont give a damn about the religion ... but i am not hurting others also..


Sorry to say, bt ur ignorance hurts the most!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ravana cannot be compared with karunanidhi , Ravana was a great  visionary ,intellectual , intelligent and great person ....

but Karunanidhi is old dumb politician who for votes can go to any level ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

> U project urself like a blind-follower of a goggleboy by ignoring his past and having a fervent belief in his "vision" for votes bank politics!!



he is more than good considering others in tamil nadu..
As though there is a perfect politician in india... !!! no one is perfect .. so in that state .. y shouldnt i follow a person who is atleast better than others..??
to speak strictly i dont like anyone ..




> Please keep the archaelogy crap out of this. Science rejects the concept of the energy of the "vital force" which is the basis of homeopathy, yet it is very effective and followed in large numbers! So which one do u want to say is 'unscientific', ur modern science or homeopathy? Lets see how u "reason"! Reason why the laws of motion do not hold applicable at speed of light!
> 
> U haven't seen evolution yet u believe in it? This might sound crap to u, but the goggle boy and people like u shud think to change the standard of people first, remove poverty and all kinds of social evils as reservation instead of playing with people's emotions!
> 
> I know u reason, but I do not understand why ur hero i.e goggleboy speaks absurd! U might like to reason that!



u mean to say archaeology a crap?? 
then how come u come to know about YOUR religion then ?? 
without them how come u say all literature/book/scripts ever  existed ??

and regarding the homeopathy .. u have to search for a thing called PLACEBO EFFECT...


and coming to changing standard.. 
arent this whole about changing the standard of Tamilnadu people ...??
thats why this is all about .. 

and last thing is he is no way my hero...



> Read the bolded part carefully! Just like 1000s years hence mentally retarted people can call Gandhiji as 'drunkard' and ask for the proof of his existence and his actions and whether he was a hero, similary it seems the country has unfortunate retards breeding on dirty politics. If u really think he has some vision, then I feel sympathetic towards u!!



y cant u read wht u posted..??? am i being ignorant or u ??



> "Even Valmiki has said that Ram was a drunkard. I urge Advani to get into a debate with me after reading Valmiki's Ramayana," Karunanidhi said.




its valmiki who said he is drunkard ... not karunanidhi !!!!!!!

wait...who wrote ramayana??

then i think u people namely religious guys should BLINDLY follow valmiki......and believe ram as drunkard..
and also dont forget .. lord of the rings is also a good story ..
who knows if it had been written some thousand years b4 .... we would be having temple for FRODO
and have pictures of gandolf in every house and shops !!!
  *www.smileyarena.com/emoticons/Packs/Miranda_Orange/mir25.gif*www.smileyarena.com/emoticons/Packs/Miranda_Orange/mir25.gif*www.smileyarena.com/emoticons/Packs/Miranda_Orange/mir25.gif


LOL...



> I dont remember when the 2 children norm was implemented that cud have improved the society dramatically nor did I find any such population control "implementation" in the page provided by u. May be u would like to elaborate!



excuse me ..2 children norm has been passed some 20 years before ..
now recently they have implemented 1 children norm...say 5 years back
do u know it ???

( i will post excat detail soon)


and if u have time please read this

 *nandhivarman.indiainteracts.com/2007/10/20/search-ram-first-before-searching-for-rams-bridge/


and last thing ..

there are thousand of articles and sites about this controversy ..

i can also post loads of it .. 

but atlast .. where do we come to??

i just fighting or just waging a verbal war , so that TN may get benifitted ..
or atleast few poor family get food...

think of it .,. will any of your god will stand in the way when a poor family gets one day meal??

i dont think so..



> Sorry to say, bt ur ignorance hurts the most!!



i thikn u better come out of the religion cave and se the world ..

but that is a different thread in fight club ... isnt it ???


----------



## mediator (Oct 20, 2007)

> he is more than good considering others in tamil nadu..
> As though there is a perfect politician in india... !!! no one is perfect .. so in that state .. y shouldnt i follow a person who is atleast better than others..??
> to speak strictly i dont like anyone ..


 And how exactly is the goggleboy better than others? In that statement of urs, I guess u shud follow BJP advocating hindutva and follow some yoga and veda which the world is following now!



> u mean to say archaeology a crap??
> then how come u come to know about YOUR religion then ??
> without them how come u say all liteature existed ??
> 
> ...


 Please enlighten about energy principles which science doesn't rejects!

*www.homeowatch.org/articles/wagner.html


> There are two points of view about homeopathy that are in conflict. One viewpoint says that homeopathy should not attempt to meet the rigorous requirements of scientific medicine. It is sufficient that there have been millions of satisfied patients during the last 200 years. *Science is not relevant anyway because it rejects the concept of the energy of the "vital force" which is essential to homeopathy. This vital force is identical to the concept of vitalism -- a primitive concept used to explain health and disease. And, besides, scientific medicine is unfairly prejudiced and biased against homeopathy. Dana Ullman [3], a leading spokesman for American homeopathy, says that personal experience is much more convincing than any experiments.* The emphasis on experience shows that most people simply do not understand that good science, based upon experiments, is essential to the development of knowledge.





> and coming to changing standard..
> arent this whole about changing the standard of Tamilnadu people ...??
> thats why this is all about ..


 Can u stop whining about T.N people and think about nation for even a second?



> "Even Valmiki has said that Ram was a drunkard. I urge Advani to get into a debate with me after reading Valmiki's Ramayana," Karunanidhi said.


 ROFL, u speak like an illiterate trying to reason hard! This is what karunanidhi is saying. Please find me ample evidences if he was a drunkard. Please provide the original "Sanskrit" slokas.



> its valmiki who said he is drunkard ... not karunanidhi !!!!!!!
> 
> wait...who wrote ramayana??
> 
> then i think u people namely religious guys like u should believe LOL...


 Lol, do u really think karunanidhi has ever read ramayan? What proof do u have of that? And yet he asks stupid questions like "Who was Ram?" like a confused, arrogant and outspoken child.

It seems to me that u believe that karunanidhi has written ramayan, that u believe whateva he says is true! Then u say u dont like such politicians. U look confused!






> excuse me ..2 children norm has been passed some 20 years before ..
> now recently they have implemented 1 children norm...say 5 years back
> do u know it ???
> 
> ( i will post excat detail soon)


 There is a vast difference between passing it and making it a reality. Neways, do reveal the details u r talkin bt.




> and last thing ..
> 
> there are thousand of articles and sites about this controversy ..
> 
> ...


 Well I am an atheist too. Ofcors, 100000 yrs old history is bound to develop twists. Similar controversies might arise in future too bt Indian freedom fighters and people like u might need proof of it then. If its controversial, then let it be. But u r just thinking just bt T.N. There r millions of people who have their emotions attached to these things.

And a few poor family wud have got a whole stock for weeks if politicians wud have eradicated the social evils first. Just like the nation gets annoyed when somebody says anything against Gandhiji, similar is the case here and besides how can u say, that "People of T.N" wud get financial benefits if (mis)leaders like Karunanidhi continue to exist? U have heard of the term corruption, but I think u really do not understand what it means!



> i thikn u better come out of the religion cave and se the world ..
> 
> but that is a different thread in fight club ... isnt it ???


 I already cleared ur ignorance bt me! But I think its u who need to digest the reality bt Karunanidhi dear! U r giving me a feelin like he's some family member of urs! Tragedy in ur life I guess. 

So, Get out of that goggleboy's hypnosis and see the true face of corruption. UR blind-belief and hope in the total darkness that resides before his goggles is quite pityful!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

> And how exactly is the goggleboy better than others? In that statement of urs, I guess u shud follow BJP advocating hindutva and follow some yoga and veda which the world is following now!


well by having guts and speaking out the truth about GOD`s... 
and trying to eradicate these beliefs ...
yoga and veda ??? i hate being advised .... mr indian idol...





> Can u stop whining about T.N people and think about nation for even a second?



if so why are u whinning about INDIA .?? instead of the world itself ?? 
for me its first my state and then only INDIA....
why should i want to think of india when they dont care about thier neighbouring states ??? and people like u ....???



> ROFL, u speak like an illiterate trying to reason hard! This is what karunanidhi is saying. Please find me ample evidences if he was a drunkard. Please provide the original "Sanskrit" slokas.



sorry to tell the truth i cant .. coz i haven read ... 
but very soon i am going to read so that i can argue with people  like u ...



> Lol, do u really think karunanidhi has ever read ramayan? What proof do u have of that? And yet he asks stupid questions like "Who was Ram?" like a confused, arrogant and outspoken child.



LOL how come some one give a political statement without having read it ...?? 
he cant imagine things??? if is going to give a statement which will be watched and criticised by millions ...!!1



> It seems to me that u believe that karunanidhi has written ramayan, that u believe whateva he says is true! Then u say u dont like such politicians. U look confused!



i am justing taking his stand for this matter ... why ?? shouldnt i have taken few good stuffs from others ... 






> There is a vast difference between passing it and making it a reality. Neways, do reveal the details u r talkin bt.



u just asked was it ever been passed ... thats why i told u its been passed and a second policy is also been passed..




> And a few poor family wud have got a whole stock for weeks if politicians wud have eradicated the social evils first. Just like the nation gets annoyed when somebody says anything against Gandhiji, similar is the case here and besides how can u say, that "People of T.N" wud get financial benefits if (mis)leaders like Karunanidhi continue to exist? U have heard of the term corruption, but I think u really do not understand what it means!



eradication is on one side and policies and projects on other .. wht i meant is projects like these can give hope to these people ... yes they will exist ... but projects like this will definetly help them..
eradicate politicans .. the bad ones .. heah me too .. in the meantime wht about these poor families ???



> I already cleared ur ignorance bt me! But I think its u who need to digest the reality bt Karunanidhi dear! U r giving me a feelin like he's some family member of urs! Tragedy in ur life I guess


. 

i think u come to premature conclusions without knowing others. !! 
hope ur life isnt in tragedy LOL   !!!



> So, Get out of that goggleboy's hypnosis and see the true face of corruption. UR blind-belief and hope in the total darkness that resides before his goggles is quite pityful!!



corruption is another part .. do u think all the time politicians think about corruption ... 
i think he is the one who brought "ulavar santhai " (Ulavar Santhai where farmers sell their products directly.)

and samathuvapuram (The concept of housing communities, where dalits and people of other castes live together in mixed neighbourhood and share all facilities - focuses for the firts time on social and cultural equality in housing programmes)


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

^i know @naveen_reloaded that Uzhavar santai(farmer's bazaar,free bus for farmer's+goods) and samatvapuram.what afaik annoys "others" is his looks- 
and i definitely believe Karunanidhi is a scholar and is a writer and everything in Kollywood during MGR days.He must be knowing Ramayanam very well.
but with Dravidian movement Top man,he cannot stay away from DMK agenda's.
I think "others" dont know about "kumari kantham" etc etc mentioned TN's own epics Silappathikaram?


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 20, 2007)

@mediator- Boy that was one looong post

@naveen Please before quoting the archeaology part liberally, consider one basic fact. We have archeheology to record history, For ths bridge thing there is another type of study, its called Geology

Please read what the geologists have to say about this.

Moreover, even if we take the Ram part, (there are like five alternate routes for dredging without damaging the structure.) Please lread to the amnount of damage it would do to the sea life, climate, the coral reefs.

We know that sea transit is a problem but we can construct a multi lane superexpressway for the same money and connect the parts that are seperate.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ i also care about mother nature .. more ...

but if so .... shouldnt u and i have stopped using pollution creating vechiles ??

not being ahrsh mate ... but think of reality!!..

when i first heard aboutthe project i too thought about the reefs and coral...


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh and wont the diesel based ships that shall ply on the sea cause pollution?


----------



## karnivore (Oct 20, 2007)

Sitting in Bengal, it is not possible for me to know the inner by-lanes of TN politics. Neither do i follow it, not do i want to. 

However, i do have some respect for Karunanidhi and i do believe that he is a pretty knowledgeable person. Compulsions of regional politics do make one behave in a way, which is unbecoming of a scholar. Karunanidhi's comment about RAM, was indeed in a bad taste. Makes me wonder if he would have been this outspoken had it been a certain Muhammad or a Christ. 

About, Sethusamundram project, my only, and only concern is the ecological effect it will have. Everything else is just a huge pile of crap. Instead of wasting energy on proving the mumbo-jumbo called "Ram Setu", we should actually try to come up with a solution to the ecological problem.

This project is not about TN only, it is about this Nation also. What i understand is that, this project will actually result in huge savings to the Centre, both in terms of cost and use of fuel. It is not a matter of joke. 

Lastly, if Max Muller can be called "ignorant", Karunanidhi does not stand a chance. Does he ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ well said.. and about diesel engine ... man ... i too against these damage to coral reefs and stuf f like that .,..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 20, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> .....
> As though there is a perfect politician in india... !!! no one is perfect .. so in that state .. y shouldnt i follow a person who is atleast better than others..??
> to speak strictly i dont like anyone ..



Yeah! Exactly i am tooooo thinking the same way!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

^^^ welcome bro.....


----------



## mediator (Oct 20, 2007)

> well by having guts and speaking out the truth about GOD`s...
> and trying to eradicate these beliefs ...
> yoga and veda ??? i hate being advised .... mr indian idol...


 Gr8, then it seems pieces of wisdom from GITA fits perfectly for confused souls like u who might have scolded their own parents who tried to "advise" them to reason logically and humanely!!



> if so why are u whinning about INDIA .?? instead of the world itself ??
> for me its first my state and then only INDIA....
> why should i want to think of india when they dont care about thier neighbouring states ??? and people like u ....???


 R u trying to make a joke of urself or r u on full booze? I make an exception for u who wud feel no shame to say such thing if another war happens between INDIA and pakistan! 



> sorry to tell the truth i cant .. coz i haven read ...
> but very soon i am going to read so that i can argue with people like u ...


 Then sorry to advise again, that apart from GITA u need to read Ramayana too in its original Sanskrit form instead of following a goggleboy who feels no shame in acting like mental retards!!

U haven't read the Ramayana urself and u take goggleboy's words for granted? Grow up! I wonder if u r really that gullible or more than that. 



> LOL how come some one give a political statement without having read it ...??
> he cant imagine things??? if is going to give a statement which will be watched and criticised by millions ...!!1


 Thats why I advise again to do a lil research on ur goggleboy before following him like a blind follower! And yes, he is criticised by millions, u need to read newspapers to understand that,  and hence depicted as RAVANA the point around which this lil debate is hovering in which u r giving me a lovely show of ur arrogance, ignorance and absent mindedness!! 



> i am justing taking his stand for this matter ... why ?? shouldnt i have taken few good stuffs from others ...


 Keep whining!



> u just asked was it ever been passed ... thats why i told u its been passed and a second policy is also been passed..


 U r not a nursery boy, or r u, that u do not understand if I ask whether the govt is doing anything to control population! Besides, I asked for some references that u boasted to provide us here, where r those links? If u somehow forgot then read again ur post!



> corruption is another part .. do u think all the time politicians think about corruption ...
> i think he is the one who brought "ulavar santhai " (Ulavar Santhai where farmers sell their products directly.)
> 
> and samathuvapuram (The concept of housing communities, where dalits and people of other castes live together in mixed neighbourhood and share all facilities - focuses for the firts time on social and cultural equality in housing programmes)


 Impressive! U sure r karunanidhi's fanboy!!


----------



## qadirahmed (Oct 21, 2007)

> do Karunanidhi thinks he can say something like this on something related to Mohammadiyar's(Islam)?




because we dont say any thing Foolish....... we have a proof for each and every thing..... which u dont.....
Now ur telling about ram sethu
and dont know any one what ur going to do tomorrow....


----------



## nix (Oct 21, 2007)

^ karunanidhi wants muslim votes... thats why he wont dare to say anything that will hurt their sentiments. but nobody cares for hindu's in hindustan. not even hindu's. 

and what proof do you have? our proof is our belief.


----------



## mediator (Oct 21, 2007)

Its better if 'other' religious people keep out of this, but @Qadirahmed I  wonder what wud u have said if Karunanidhi had said, "Who is Muhammed", "What proof do u have that he existed", and whether "If u have seen allah? If not how come u believe in him? and many other similar questions"!

I am not trying to annoy u in any manner, but just giving u a glimpse of what we r discussing here. Can u provide proofs? There r some things whose "proofs" fade with time and only remnants remain and foolish people then argue for proofs!!



			
				naveen said:
			
		

> well by having guts and speaking out the truth about GOD`s...


I wud luv to see ur goggleboy speaking the same bt other religions to the core if he has the guts!


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 21, 2007)

@ everyone who asks proof:

Well as I told earlier that geologists can make a better comment, please go and read the comment of head of geology dept on Wikipedia page abt Ram Setu.



> Geological Survey of India's former director, S. Badrinarayanan claims that such a natural formation would be impossible, He justifies the same by the presence of loose sands layer under corals for entire stretch. Corals normally form above rocks.."[38] [39]. He feels that thorough analysis was not conducted by Geological Survey of India before undertaking SSCP project. In connection with the canal project, the Madras High Court in its verdict, stated that the Rama Sethu is a man-made structure. [40].Geological and archaeological findings of Teri formations, rich assemblage of Mesolithic-Microlithic tools and human fossils found on both sides of the bridge by Department of Earth-Science in March 2007 are also quoted as evidence for manmade structure.



Even if we leave all this aside for a moment, as I said earlier a multilane superexpressway shall be way better economically and ecologically!


----------



## mediator (Oct 21, 2007)

And as for after effects, I guess my probabilty of lands getting submerged was correct after all.



> The Encyclopedia Britannica describes the bridge thus, 'Adam's Bridge also called Rama's Bridge, chain of shoals, between the islands of Mannar, near northwestern Sri Lanka, and Rameswaram, off the southeastern coast of India.'
> 
> Apart from such issues of heritage and belief, there are genuine concerns regarding security and the *tsunamis' impact* increasing in case the Ram Setu is destroyed. If the new channel is created through the present Rama's bridge, international ships would pass through it making a de facto international boundary between India and Sri Lanka, facilitating an increased alien presence, burdening our navy to a great extent.
> 
> ...


 Source

Neways here's another very interesting read! MUST READ!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 21, 2007)

> Gr8, then it seems pieces of wisdom from GITA fits perfectly for confused souls like u who might have scolded their own parents who tried to "advise" them to reason logically and humanely!!



first of all i dont follow gita .. and secondly my parents have rgiht not u MR .. INDIAN IDOL...



> R u trying to make a joke of urself or r u on full booze? I make an exception for u who wud feel no shame to say such thing if another war happens between INDIA and pakistan!



I didnt say iwill leave MY country  INDIA when there is a war ....
as i said u come to premature conclusion...first my home second my state third my country ... rest will fall later..
if u have problem in it .. u can go to H8ll




> Then sorry to advise again, that apart from GITA u need to read Ramayana too in its original Sanskrit form instead of following a goggleboy who feels no shame in acting like mental retards!!



sorry i cant read in sanskrit , coz i dont know the lang.. and secondly isnt it not better translated in other language ??? if not then i think nobody out there really understand it .. 
still i agree they are one of the best epics... in the world itself ..
but following it .. is just not right..
if u r a guy who likes epics like that .. then as i have told u b4 .. Lord of the rings can also fall into ur folowing category.. LOL ... even i can understand it .. so u wont have any problem .. 



> U haven't read the Ramayana urself and u take goggleboy's words for granted? Grow up! I wonder if u r really that gullible or more than that.



i am sure that karunanidhi is a great literate and would have read it ...
he is one of the greatest tamil literate in TN... so i wont doubt his knowledge on literature..






> Keep whining!


By saying this too often ... i think U keep on WHINNING OVER ME... LOL .... 




> U r not a nursery boy, or r u, that u do not understand if I ask whether the govt is doing anything to control population! Besides, I asked for some references that u boasted to provide us here, where r those links? If u somehow forgot then read again ur post!



yes i am medicine realted person.. i will surely give u the particulars soon.. dont worry MR. INDIAN IDOL....



> Impressive! U sure r karunanidhi's fanboy!!



Who r u then .. jayalalitha`s hardcore FAN HUH ???
cursing karunanidhi all time ..

why cant u understand i am no one`s follower...

i think u should be Jaya`s fan.. ... 

LOL..


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok Naveen Bro Calm Down, See the politicians got us fighting again.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 21, 2007)

^^^ true man... very true...

i am gona stop posting here ..
whtever it is ..
whtever we talk..
nothingis going to change ..
they decide and then they make make us follow
NOTHING CAN BE DONE ...

@mediator.... sorry bro .. if i had said anything..
lets not fight for them..
we come for fun so lets have it ..

thnks again for kumarmohit....

{changed ....coz its very apt.. }


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 21, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> ^^^ true man... very true...
> 
> 
> they decide we follow ..



Make it:

they decide and then they make make us follow it, if we do not well you know what


----------



## qadirahmed (Oct 21, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Its better if 'other' religious people keep out of this, but @Qadirahmed I  wonder what wud u have said if Karunanidhi had said, "Who is Muhammed", "What proof do u have that he existed", and whether "If u have seen allah? If not how come u believe in him? and many other similar questions"!
> 
> I am not trying to annoy u in any manner, but just giving u a glimpse of what we r discussing here. Can u provide proofs? There r some things whose "proofs" fade with time and only remnants remain and foolish people then argue for proofs!!
> 
> ...



why should the other religious ppls keep out of this......?
its a matter of my state developement......

sure we would answer to all of his questions if he would dare to ask.....


----------



## Xmen360 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ then dude .... can you try to explain those questions for us.Just for sake lets say Karunanidhi asked you(r) people ...then answer it then now...


----------



## shantanu (Oct 21, 2007)

"hindu , muslim, sikh, isaai, hum sab aik hain, bhai bhai hain, hum hindustani hain " 

ladna bandh karo & apna kaam karo"


----------

